# Looking for 3rd species



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

I have 6 pundamilla pundamilia nyererei(under 2inch) and 6 astatotilapia latifasciata(1inch) in a 75g tank.

I am looking to add a third victorian species with less chance of hybridization.
Could anyone let me know what fish are suitable for the above combination.

If I can;t find any fish I am thinking about adding yellow labs or msobos.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can add Neochromis rufocaudalis or omnicaruleus, or Astatoreochromis alluaudi
xris


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

You could try "quasi" VICS like Astatotilapia burtoni or Astatotilapia callipterus, they really resemble classic VIC basin cichlids.
THe omni's or allaudi's are nice choices.

I like the Omni's because you can get them OB's (both sexes), so they won't resemble the other fish you have at all. I have some Omni's from Makobe.

Could try Paralabidochromis chilotes if you can find some. I have some from Ruti and the females are very dark piebald (WB).

Yellows and Msobos will also work.


----------

